# [REQUEST] Batch remux...



## Codysmith105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Can we get the ability to select multiple MKV files to remux to MP4?

THANKS!


----------



## Doctor Mitch MC (Nov 23, 2017)

I created an account just to make this suggestion again :)


----------



## Jack0r (Nov 24, 2017)

Not sure how the plans for this are in general. So in the meantime what you can do:
Download ffmpeg and save it somewhere it wont be deleted accidently. 

```
@echo off
if [%1]==[] goto :eof
:loop
C:\FFMpegLocation\ffmpeg -i %1 -c copy -copyts %1.mp4
shift
if not [%1]==[] goto loop
```
Save the code above, using notepad, as remux.bat. Create a Shortcut to remux.bat and move that shortcut into shell:sendto (can be entered into the adress bar in explorer). Now select the files you want to remux to mp4 (or change the output format in the code above). Right-click the files >> Send to >> remux. It will remux one file after the other.


----------



## Doctor Mitch MC (Nov 29, 2017)

Awesome - thanks for that.


----------



## NLeseul (Jan 1, 2018)

I've reworked the remux dialog to support batch processing and drag/drop handling. See attached screenshot. 

The code is available in a branch in my fork for testing, if anyone is interested. I'll probably put a PR in for it soon, after a little bit more time to make sure I'm not forgetting anything.


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 10, 2018)

This is awesome. I'd suggest submitting a PR even if you don't feel it's ready yet just to get some feedback from other devs on Github.


----------



## goku0907 (May 30, 2018)

NLeseul said:


> I've reworked the remux dialog to support batch processing and drag/drop handling. See attached screenshot.
> 
> The code is available in a branch in my fork for testing, if anyone is interested. I'll probably put a PR in for it soon, after a little bit more time to make sure I'm not forgetting anything.



how to use exactly let me know.. Is it written as a developer version?


----------



## WizardCM (May 30, 2018)

There are no pre-built versions of OBS with this available, you'd have to compile it yourself.

Current discussions about having this merged are ongoing. https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/1153


----------

